

Baidu's Google Maps: Hand-drawn images over photographic landscapes - physcab
http://map.baidu.com/?newmap=1&l=19&tn=B_DIMENSIONAL_MAP&c=636956,9446462&cc=bj&s=cur%26wd%3D%E5%8C%97%E4%BA%AC%E5%B8%82%26ie%3Dutf-8&sc=0

======
aeontech
If you zoom all the way in, you can see that they're pretty likely to be
3d-rendered (look at the slight breaks in the curve of the orange wall around
<http://j.map.baidu.com/nA2e> for example), not hand drawn like pixel art.
Nevertheless, an amazing amount of work.

